# Why do ghost ships always lack their equipment?



## anotherlife (Sep 12, 2017)

Ghost ships are always sighted with all equipment missing on them.  Why is that?  Ship equipment is always a lot of small things and they are vital.  Why are they always missing on ghost ships?  Size?  Because they are much smaller than the whole ship? I have no clue.  Care to speculate?


----------



## norwegen (Sep 12, 2017)

Ship parts are hard to find in ghost towns.


----------



## Compost (Sep 12, 2017)

I reckon there are people, not afraid of ghosts, who board abandoned ships to salvage equipment.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 12, 2017)

The aliens took it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 12, 2017)

norwegen said:


> Ship parts are hard to find in ghost towns.


Sounds like a good niche market to get into..........


----------



## anotherlife (Sep 12, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The aliens took it.


You forgot the  sign at the end of your post.  Or do you have a more detailed context?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 12, 2017)

Ghosts, by definition, don't need equipment. They float on the ether and glide through the bulkheads. When they see a blip on the radar they know it's just a ghost image. And then they toss all the equipment overboard or something. Probably if they actually used some of the equipment they wouldn't all wander around lost all the time. But ghosts don't worry about where they are or what time it is, they only concern themselves with scaring the living by tearing their faces off. Or making the walls creak at 2:46am.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Ghosts, by definition, don't need equipment. They float on the ether and glide through the bulkheads. When they see a blip on the radar they know it's just a ghost image. And then they toss all the equipment overboard or something. Probably if they actually used some of the equipment they wouldn't all wander around lost all the time. But ghosts don't worry about where they are or what time it is, they only concern themselves with scaring the living by tearing their faces off. Or making the walls creak at 2:46am.


And the ghosts do not know that they are scary and they are attached to a place.


----------

